# Air Bags In A Yukon



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello all, I will be towing a 26rs with a 05' Yukon with the 5.3 and 4.10 gears. This model did not come with the "level ride" (air bags in rear) but am concerned about handling and sag when towing. The unit I am looking at is only 1000lbs lift, will that be effective? With a tongue weight of roughly 700lbs I am guessing this will be enough. Please let me know your thoughts and suggestions.

Thank you, Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

No airbags needed. With your w/d bars adjusted properly and proper loading, you'll be able to tow with a level trailer with an inch drop at the rear. I had the same set-up as you (exactly the same) until yesterday when we upgraded the 1/2 ton Yukon XL to the 3/4 ton. Towing over anything but long mountain passes will be just fine.

Randy


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> No airbags needed.Â With your w/d bars adjusted properly and proper loading, you'll be able to tow with a level trailer with an inch drop at the rear.Â I had the same set-up as you (exactly the same) until yesterday when we upgraded the 1/2 ton Yukon XL to the 3/4 ton.Â Towing over anything but long mountain passes will be just fine.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]101395[/snapback]​


I just placed the order at a local shop. Should I cancel? It will cost me roughly $200 after install, would there be a benifit at all or wasted money? Iplan to do quite a bit of mountain camping, is my TV okay for now? 
Thanks, Randy Oh by the way I looked at the pics of your new TV and she looks nice!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

i have super springs pn my trucks ... they work great .. no sagging at all ...

www.supersprings.com


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> i have super springs pn my trucks ... they work great .. no sagging at all ...
> 
> www.supersprings.com
> [snapback]101402[/snapback]​


I have the coil rear springs and it looks like these are for leaf springs.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have bags on my Expedition and it helps with the bouncy bouncy that the TT makes the car do. I use the wd bars get to level and them put a little air in them to firm up the ride.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OVTT said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > No airbags needed. With your w/d bars adjusted properly and proper loading, you'll be able to tow with a level trailer with an inch drop at the rear. I had the same set-up as you (exactly the same) until yesterday when we upgraded the 1/2 ton Yukon XL to the 3/4 ton. Towing over anything but long mountain passes will be just fine.
> ...


Seems like a low cost for the addtional support. I say you keep the order. If you had the 3/4 ton, then I would have recommended you cancel the order.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'd like to put airbags on my Expedition someday - it's a little soft in the rear. I need LT tires first though, it currently just has passenger tires.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I installed the Firestone RideRites on my titan. Helps to take the bounce out of the rear when towing. Easy install and worth the money in my book.

Jared


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

OVTT,

I have about the same setup as you (5.3L Tahoe & 26RS) but with 3.73 rear and "Auto Ride".

For $200 I would say get the airbags even though you don't really need them to get level. It should improve your ride somewhat.

With the 4.10 gears your Yukon should do fine pulling the 26RS. You won't have surplus power to spare but it is a good all around vehicle in my opinion.

Have Fun!

-Matt


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,
For a couple hundred bucks, the air bags are not a bad deal, but I would be surprised if you really need them.

Jared,
I'm surprised you get the bouncies with your setup. As you know we have the identical setup, and I have never experienced that. Strange?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Do not cancel the order. I have a similar set up but with 3.73 gears and want to see how this helps. Also, heard the LT tires can make a difference. Please get some of them too and keep me posted.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

campmg said:


> Do not cancel the order. I have a similar set up but with 3.73 gears and want to see how this helps.Â Also, heard the LT tires can make a difference.Â Please get some of them too and keep me posted.
> [snapback]101554[/snapback]​


Not to be your guinea pig or anything...







I had the air bags installed today and I am pleased with the ride. I would say the first downfall would be that the truck sits about 1-2" higher in the rear with the bags at the minimum amount of air pressure suggested for them. I will experiment with air pressure when towing and let you know what seems to be the best PSI for towing. I went with the Air Lift bags (1000 lbs) if you are wondering but am going to ask if there are different ride heights avaliable. As for the tires you are on your own.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

campmg said:


> Also, heard the LT tires can make a difference. Please get some of them too and keep me posted.
> [snapback]101554[/snapback]​


We switched to LT tires for our Yukon a couple of years ago, makes a very big difference.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

camping479 said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Also, heard the LT tires can make a difference.Â Please get some of them too and keep me posted.
> ...


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > campmg said:
> ...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Hello all, I will be towing a 26rs with a 05' Yukon with the 5.3 and 4.10 gears. This model did not come with the "level ride" (air bags in rear) but am concerned about handling and sag when towing. The unit I am looking at is only 1000lbs lift, will that be effective? With a tongue weight of roughly 700lbs I am guessing this will be enough. Please let me know your thoughts and suggestions.
> 
> Thank you, Randy
> [snapback]101389[/snapback]​


OVTT

I don't know if this will be useful to you or not but I weighed my 26RS trailer and tongue weight at a Pilot station. The tongue came in at 940 lb (including the tension bars because I forgot to take them off the scale







). The bars I weighed at home at about 11 lb each so thats abot 920 lb. If you have the hitch right you should have about 1/2 that on the rear end I believe. I have 800 lb bars on my Reese HP system.

David


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Alright, I have to ask a dumb question. What are LT tires?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Light truck, LT vs passenger P tires. Stiffer sidewalls. So instead of P265 75 r 16 it's LT265 75 r 16 or whatever you tire sizes are.

Bill.

EDIT

I just tried to find a more technical write up but couldn't find one. Long and short you get more sidewall ply's with LT tires be it even just 1 more depending on manufacture.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

OutbackPM said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, I will be towing a 26rs with a 05' Yukon with the 5.3 and 4.10 gears. This model did not come with the "level ride" (air bags in rear) but am concerned about handling and sag when towing. The unit I am looking at is only 1000lbs lift, will that be effective? With a tongue weight of roughly 700lbs I am guessing this will be enough. Please let me know your thoughts and suggestions.
> ...


Thank you very much!!! I assume fully loaded? With or without water? Thanks again.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, I have to ask a dumb question. What are LT tires?
> ...


Thank you.







This opens up a whole new can of worms. I am sure it is less than desirable but, I have 22" wheels and high performance street tires. Not sure how this set up will do or change overall gear ratios? Sorry, its California, the TV has to look good around town too!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

[/quote]
Thank you.







This opens up a whole new can of worms. I am sure it is less than desirable but, I have 22" wheels and high performance street tires. Not sure how this set up will do or change overall gear ratios? Sorry, its California, the TV has to look good around town too!















[snapback]102803[/snapback]​[/quote]

Danger,Danger! Will Robinson!

Are the 22's aftermarket? Or a GM option? The dealer installed 22's on my buddies burb came with a warning showing the GVCW of only 9600lbs. That is a full 5100lbs less than the stock wheel/tires.
Check your wheel & tire manufacturer! I'll bet lots of beer's your wheel/tire
combination is not rated for the extra weight.


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

I had them on my '98 Expi towing a 32' TT. They were factory installed. It was pretty cool when they would automatically compensate for the load. I disabled them once to see the difference and it was dramatic. The common thing was the front end was still a little light. The TV sat level and handled well, but the steering was very sensitive under a load. Even though it may not be necessary on your TV, you aren't going to lose anything by installing them.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I installed Air Lift bags on my previous 1/2 Ton Burb and they made a huge difference. The only negative thing was I noticed more sway with the Air Bags inflated than when not. I attribute that to the weight not being transferred to the front of the TV. The Burb was finally level but the weight distribution was still not adequate. My final solution was a 3/4 Ton Burb. I will see how that works this weekend.

Great Outbacking!!!
KB


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Regarding the LT tires, I believe tirerack.com has good info on the various types. I should put a clickie thing here..

By having stiffer side walls, LT tires allow much more pressure than regular P tires which helps reduce the rolling / swashing feeling you may experience.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you.







This opens up a whole new can of worms. I am sure it is less than desirable but, I have 22" wheels and high performance street tires. Not sure how this set up will do or change overall gear ratios? Sorry, its California, the TV has to look good around town too!















[snapback]102803[/snapback]​[/quote]

Danger,Danger! Will Robinson!

Are the 22's aftermarket? Or a GM option? The dealer installed 22's on my buddies burb came with a warning showing the GVCW of only 9600lbs. That is a full 5100lbs less than the stock wheel/tires.
Check your wheel & tire manufacturer! I'll bet lots of beer's your wheel/tire
combination is not rated for the extra weight.
[snapback]102819[/snapback]​[/quote]

Oh no! The dealer I believe had these installed. I will be checking into this now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OVTT said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Do not cancel the order. I have a similar set up but with 3.73 gears and want to see how this helps. Also, heard the LT tires can make a difference. Please get some of them too and keep me posted.
> ...


Don't forget to recheck your hitch setup now that your rig is a few inches higher.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > campmg said:
> ...


I dont have the the hitch installed yet. I will be picking the TT up sometime between Friday to next Wednesday. Hopefully the dealer will mount and adjust everything correctly. When I adjust the tow bars do I inflate the bags before or after adjustment of the bars? Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OVTT said:


> I dont have the the hitch installed yet. I will be picking the TT up sometime between Friday to next Wednesday. Hopefully the dealer will mount and adjust everything correctly. When I adjust the tow bars do I inflate the bags before or after adjustment of the bars? Thanks!
> 
> [snapback]103130[/snapback]​


You're going to want to have the bags fully inflated when the tech installs/adjusts your hitch. This will allow him to get the proper alignment and weight distribution.

FYI...you'll want to read up on how to set the hitch yourself. Most of the time the RV Dealer wants to get you out the door and they don't do a great job of adjusting your hitch.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the advise Oregon Camper. You and other here have been so helpful.


----------

